# NEW- New to vizsla (large dogs)-question



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,
I have a 10 year old Jack Russel terrier
A one year old Chihuahua
A brand new almost eight week old Vizsla.
My question is about potty training (no big surprise, I am sure) .
I have successfully trained many dogs.
I have never had a dog urinate as often as this pup.
He will sometimes pee (on the floor)within 10 minutes of going outside. 
When outside he releaves himself multiple times and will still go again in just a short amount of time. I understand that he is not fully emptying his bladder, but letting him out every 20 minute is not enough to avoid an accident. He is fed and given water 3 times a day at the same time everyday. 
Any suggestions for me and cooper?

Thank you,


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Have you had your pup checked by a vet yet? I'm assuming you have or are planning to get a new pet exam. Make sure you mention the peeing then.

Where did you get your V from? Was it a large breeder?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Cooper

He should have access to water at all time he is out, but he seems to be weeing to often. It's time to get a urine and stool sample to the vet. Look for any internal parasites/protozoans and any urinary tract infections.

At 7-8 weeks he is going to go a lot. If he's not eating, playing or sleeping. He's looking for a place to relieve himself. Have him checked out though.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Been there done that with Ziva... when we first brought her home at 8 weeks I swear she was the peeing-est pup I had ever seen...(vet gave her a clean bill of health) so that was not the issue. There were times like you mentioned it seemed she was peeing every 10 minutes! And since we live in Florida in a house up on pilings that means a lot of trips up and down a flight of steps to get down to the yard, I must say it has been great exercise for us and a great aid in keeping our weight down ha!

Ziva is now 12 1/2 weeks old and the frequency has subsided quite a bit so I would say to just hang in there, watch him like a hawk and even if you THINK he might be ready to pee again get him outside. Ziva now goes to the door and either whines or gives a short bark to let us know she wants to go out. I have to continually remind myself that she's just a puppy and she does what puppies do, play, sleep, eat, drink, poop and pee, REPEAT!  Good Luck!


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Have you had your pup checked by a vet yet? I'm assuming you have or are planning to get a new pet exam. Make sure you mention the peeing then.
> 
> Where did you get your V from? Was it a large breeder?


 Busch Vizslas, home of Jim and Linda Busch


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. 
He is going to the vet today.


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi!

I just got our 8 week old puppy from the Busch family too! We picked up Ronan on 19 September. We were there at 9 am and then drove back to PA immediately thereafter.

Ronan is doing really good on the housebreaking and crate training. I take him out often, but I don't think it is excessive. What did your vet say?

I'm glad to hear that his brother found a great home!

Kris


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

rorospeeps said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got our 8 week old puppy from the Busch family too! We picked up Ronan on 19 September. We were there at 9 am and then drove back to PA immediately thereafter.
> 
> ...


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Cooper
> 
> He should have access to water at all time he is out, but he seems to be weeing to often. It's time to get a urine and stool sample to the vet. Look for any internal parasites/protozoans and any urinary tract infections.
> 
> At 7-8 weeks he is going to go a lot. If he's not eating, playing or sleeping. He's looking for a place to relieve himself. Have him checked out though.


Thank you,
we got cooper to the vet today after reading your post. His appointment was Friday. The vet also said water at all times (except when crated)
He is being treated for a bladder infection.

Thanks again.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> Have you had your pup checked by a vet yet? I'm assuming you have or are planning to get a new pet exam. Make sure you mention the peeing then.
> 
> Where did you get your V from? Was it a large breeder?


Thank you.


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

We met your family while we were there! We actually fell in love with your Cooper too. We had our eye on him, but when Linda showed us what an amazing talent he already has with hunting skills, we knew he would not be fulfilled with us. We are not hunters, but were just looking for a great family dog. So we picked our Ronan instead. We were so happy when your husband told Linda which puppy he wanted. It seemed like a perfect fit!

I'm glad to hear that the vet was able to put him on the right track. Poor babies. They are still so tiny. Ronan is passed out again after some time outside and playing before school. 

I'll look forward to reading your posts in the future!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

This is my first post - I noticed several people mentioned they had gotten their pups from Busch and we are down for a spring/summer female from them. I know we have a long wait but I've been reading the forum since we decided to add a Vizsla to our family. We lost our Brittany Spaniel in June. Remi was 13 and in severe congestive heart failure. Like everyone else, we said we were not going to get another one. Like everyone else, we are absolutely miserable without. Just wanted to introduce myself - we are from Indiana and I have really enjoyed reading everyone's posts.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

You will love your vizsla. 
sorry for your loss.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Ro-Ro
So sorry to hear about the loss of Remi. It's never easy to lose our dogs. They give so much of themselves, and it's too quiet when they are no longer there. 
You're a "dog person". That much is obvious.

I believe that you will really enjoy the Vizsla. Like the Brit's, dynamite comes in small packages. ,


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, Ro Ro ,
Having a Vizsla in your family is not an intellectual decision, rather an emotional one. A Brit is a rather high maitenance breed from what I gather ;doubt you'll find a V owner who will say they are _easy _ to have around!  But like children, they will add to your life in ways you will only know once they are _*in * _  your life. I grew up with a V and thought this is the "only dog!!". Raising my currant V has been a reality check but never a decision I'll regret. They are quite human, but perhaps I am very biased . All dogs are special, if you are fortunate enough to happen upon the right one for you. But V' s are unique, at least I think so. I hope you are active, as they are _*very*_ active and you"ll need to keep up. Past that, if you love him/her you will be fine.
All the best , and I hope you enjoy this forum, 
C


----------

